

Netflix’s Reed Hastings on the New War for the Digital Livingroom - frederikfleck
http://techcrunch.com/2010/10/08/netflixs-reed-hastings-on-the-new-war-for-the-digital-livingroom-tctv/
Great interview. My key takes:
- Netflix cannibalizing itself by shifting from DVD to streaming. Great approach by Reed which all big corp CEO's should take
- Netflix going global with streaming. Great vision - will be exciting to see his fight with the right owners for all the different licenses
- Vision for the web TV experience - watch the last minutes of the video. Great vision for what interfaces could look like in 10 years.
But how do we get there? What will be the intermediate steps in the next 1-5 years?
======
frederikfleck
Watch the last couple of minutes of the video. Great vision for the web TV
interface in 10 years. But how do we get there? What are the intermediate
steps for the next 1-5 years?

